# Farmall 560 exhaust and intake replacement



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Does anyone have any tips or tricks for removing an old cracked exhaust manifold? I've never done it but I've heard broken bolts happen. I have a habit of breaking bolts so often that my friends say I have lefty loosey righty offey... So I'm looking to avoid that. I have an intake and exhaust coming because I it seems easier to just do both rather then try to make one fit the old one


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Mayhew Tools 37315 Pneumatic Bolt Breaker, 3/8-Inch - Sockets - Amazon.com


Mayhew Tools 37315 Pneumatic Bolt Breaker, 3/8-Inch - Sockets - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





This is an adapter for an air chisel that allows you to use the air chisel to hammer the daylights out of a bolt and put rotational force on it with a wrench at the same time. It may be necessary to put a nut or two in the socket to get the force of the hammer on the bolt and not on the part behind it. I’ve used this to remove fasteners that otherwise would never have come out in one piece.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've never seen one of those before. Thats pretty cool. I've definitely got to get one of those!


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Snap em off if they want to. Remove manifold by sliding over broken bolts. Take vice grips and turn out remaining bolts. Get new bolts from hardware store and reinstall new manifold. Just snug them - don't have to kill em. Check after first heat and cool cycle. Check again after next heat and cool cycle. Check after a week of use. Should be good after that.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

What about the ones that go into the block? I don't want to break them off flush


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

If the bolt snapped off because it's seized, you're not going to be able to turn it out with vice grips, maybe not even an easy out. Sometimes I will weld a nut to the head of a snapped off bolt if I'm able to get a welder on it, but before snapping it off I do everything I can to prevent it. Usually heat is the great equalizer.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

If the engine runs, warm it up before working on it.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Aaroncboo said:


> What about the ones that go into the block? I don't want to break them off flush


Can you grind or torch the heads off the bolts? Then the studs will be remaining to work with. It all depends on if they're seized under the head of the bolt are up in the block. Heat will be your friend. Sometimes welding a nut on the end of the stud will heat and cool fast enough to break things free.


----------



## 560Dennis (Jun 1, 2015)

Usually, I heat them up with oxy acetylene cutting torch tip red hot , then put the correct size log reach size socket on the nut and it usally back right off . I don’t the use torch in cutoff to be clearer. I just use torch tip to heat up nut or bolt .
some times I soak in advance with wd 40 . 
also don’t do this inside or near the fuel source . Safety is paramount. 
i hope this help s


----------

